# pH and fertilizer



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

Can plant fertilizers effect water parameters? I have a recently set up tank which is cycling with 2 guppies in it but doing quite well, no ammonia & nitrites lowering nicely , added some plants with fertilizer tabs as supplied by seller about two weeks ago also using sera daily drops. Last water test the pH had gone from green to well, blue. Did 50% water change & tested again today better but still more alkaline than I would like. There were some rocks in the tank which I had tested with acid , no fizzing, but I've removed them in case, tested my background water (fairly neutral). Just wondering if it could be the fertilizer?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ferts don't usually affect ph.

I had to look at the chart....I guess it went up? There are 4 shades of green, however. What was the value before and what did it raise to? When was the last test? How long has the tank been setup? What size is the tank?


----------



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd say it went from 7 to about 9! but I have to admit that I find the colour charts hard to follow, I understand them but trying to decide which colour matches mine..
Tanks been cycling about 6 weeks, it's only 38 litres, but I only plan to have a few guppies & some shrimps. I've used exact same fertilizer in larger tank (at different dose obviously) & there is no pH change.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Which test kit are you using? API? Low range, high range?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

The plants are consuming carbon dioxide which causes the pH to rise.


----------



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

Using a Nutrafin mini master test kit. Would the plant respiration make that drastic a difference?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Justine said:


> Using a Nutrafin mini master test kit. Would the plant respiration make that drastic a difference?


Photosynthisis would.


----------

